# Snowflake quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Just finished quilting this one for a customer, the blocks are hand embroidered. I love this quilt!









































The panto I used is "Feather Frond" by Jodi Beamish.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow..nice quilt, but your quilting really gives it the zing it needs! You have gotten soooo good at the quilting!!! I love how your business has taken off. It seems like you have quite a few customers already!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

How attractive! I have stitched out some snowflake designs (ordered from Embroidery Library) on my embroidery machine. They are blue and turquoise, and I was thinking of setting them in a quilt. At least a few to make a wall quilt panel or table runner.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Reenie, actually it's pretty slow, but the local ladies who give me a chance stay with me... it's just getting them to bring their quilts to an "outsider". LOL


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Zowie! That's phenomenal!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I generally am not a fan of black and white but I really like that. Nice job, CJ. I am sure you will win them over soon.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow!! Very pretty. CJ did you learn to quilt on your onw or did you take some classes. Just curious. I want to learn more about quilting and would appreciate some recommendations.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'm completely self taught, I am always "stuck" at home because my DH is a contractor, and travels a lot for work, usually on the spur of the moment, and someone has to be here to take care of the critters, so I never leave. DVD's are your best friend!



Katskitten said:


> Wow!! Very pretty. CJ did you learn to quilt on your onw or did you take some classes. Just curious. I want to learn more about quilting and would appreciate some recommendations.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK DVD names or titles that I can look for? I wonder what Amazon might have... Or my local quilt shop. I haven't been there in a ***** age.LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

http://www.handiquilter.com/product/longarm-basics-7-dvd-set/

Is everything you need to know in a single package. 

Also excellent:
http://kimmyquilt.danemcoweb.com/shop/category/quilting-supplies/

These are terrific:
http://www.pajamaquilter.com/

Another good beginner one:
http://columbiariverquilting.com/donita_reeve_video.html

This set is outstanding!
http://www.jamiewallen.citymax.com/catalog/item/6759077/8095957.htm

There are lots and lots available, from advanced techniques, basics, specialty... dvd's just on feathers, you name it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the links.. It may be a while before I can afford any of the CDs but I am for sure going to keep my eyes peeled for them everywhere I go.I am definitely going to check the local quilt shop and see what she has. Wonder if they every end up in the thrift shops. 
Which one would be the best to start with?


----------

